# New Van Interior - I have the best Mother in Law



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never really got on with our Van interior, due to the colour more than anything, not really being a lover of red.

Now my Mother in Law is pretty handy with a sewing machine but she is also "getting on a bit" (no offence intended). So I didn't want to burden her, but she offered to make the covers for our interior. This she has been doing for the past couple of weeks.

We went for an Alcantara/Novasuede type material with a zip to allow for washing if necessary, and both me and Suzy are absolutely over the moon with the finished article.

I know its perhaps of no interest to others, but I want to show them off to express my gratitude to my Mother-in-Law (we are also going to treat her, we know she loves coming away in the Van with us so we are taking her to the Lake District for a good few days when the weather gets a bit better).

If Carlsberg made Mother-in-Laws.

(the only downside is the curtains she made for us not long since now don't quite go with the interior, so she is going to make us the curtains again next).

NEW SEATS



















OLD SEATS


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You have a Mother in Law in a million.

An EXCELLENT job, well done.

Drew


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow well done mother-in-law  

Thank goodness my kids haven't got a MH

I can't sew :lol:


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent job looks the biz wish my mother in law was has good i took her to the Trafford Centre yesterday she moaned all the way there she was still moaning when i took her out of the boot of the car


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

larryn said:


> Excellent job looks the biz wish my mother in law was has good i took her to the Trafford Centre yesterday she moaned all the way there she was still moaning when i took her out of the boot of the car


PMSL


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

looks fab, I'm handy with a sewing machine and back in the day I made wedding dresses as a hobby but wouldn't have the patience to do that anymore.

Lucky you! having a clever and generous Mother in Law


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You should be so lucky

I'm one of those ( M I L)

5 times over

Now just how lucky are they???? :lol: 

aldra


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow - That looks great! Not totally lacking in the sewing machine bit but don't think I could manage that. I did refurbish a caravan we had many moons ago and still do curtains and cushions for home but that is something extra - look after her!!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Incredible! You should tell her that we are all very impressed!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Terrific job! As someone who used to sew a bit, I can appreciate the effort thàwent into that.

Well done MIL!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Fantastic ! Hope OH does not see this. I managed a custom cushion for the dogs but there is no way my skills are this good !
Well done MIL !


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Is she taking orders












/


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*new van interior*

Like you I don't like my van covers. Yours look great Please ask the mother in law to adopt me.
Solly


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Just had to post on this one!!! What a fantastic job!! SO absolutely professional!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Is she taking orders
> /


I jokingly told her I had 7 orders for her up to now. I can't print what she said to me


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I have never really got on with our Van interior, due to the colour more than anything, not really being a lover of red.
> 
> Now my Mother in Law is pretty handy with a sewing machine but she is also "getting on a bit" (no offence intended). So I didn't want to burden her, but she offered to make the covers for our interior. This she has been doing for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Get her insured PDQ :wink: :lol:

Don't tell her I said that, but do congratulate her on the workmanship and being so nice in volunteering 

Geoff


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely, talented lady she must be. Look after her    

Sue


----------

